

Show HN: My new personal website - pud
http://pud.com/

======
sixtofour
This site pissed me off, because of the way I browse. I middle-clicked it to a
new tab, waiting for me to get to it in a few minutes, part of a small list of
tabs similarly spawned from HN.

When it finished loading (and it must have taken 20 seconds, whatever that
says) I was confronted with some kind of "Dallas" TV show blast.

I was startled (but I'm older so you can probably just ignore this reply), and
I was pissed that I had created this noise to disturb the people around me.

It's the _exact same_ reaction I have when I queue up a site on another tab,
and an advertisement does what this site did to me.

I'll live.

~~~
ek
Google Chrome now asks for your permission to let plugins run.

------
27182818284
I was completely expecting the standard startup site that has text like "This
Site is the easiest way to do X! Join now, it's free!"

Your site was a pleasant surprise.

------
dudurocha
Great resume. I like this kind of personal site, looking just a web 1.0. I
enjoy even more the www.about.me personal pages. Pud, what do you do in
blippy? Me and some friends, here in brazil, are starting a web site that goes
for a similar approach. If we could change some mails, would be fine.

~~~
pud
Go to Blippy and click "contact" in the footer. We'll get it.

------
adrianwaj
Pud was checking out my homepage not so long ago. I like static and simple
show-n-tell homepages for developers that build stuff, rather than some
linkedin page, or anything requiring navigation. There's probably even a
startup in it somewhere for people to keep track of changes to such pages.

------
TheBiv
Is this new? It looks new? Yep! It is new!

This makes me smile to know that at one point this was actually cool! Even
though I am not old enough to know what that time was...I have just heard
stories!

------
icey
No marquee? Pud, I am dissapoint.

------
DanielMaloney
Laughing at the source code. Also, the hit counter does some shady SEO stuff,
neat.

------
eitally
Websense blocks it under the category "Violence".

------
scottygrom
digging the animated gif. very 1999, kind of like now ha ha.

------
Papirola
nostalgia...

